# 5 dollar Gadget bag from Target fits kindle perfectly



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Like usual, mom went out shopping the day after christmas and I get to unload the car. While she runs up stairs to call dad (via video conversation from skype), I went ahead and checked out her finds. At Target, she found a gadget bag with mesh sleeve. Then a light bulb went off in my head...."its looks like its the perfect size. lets try it out." Grabbed my kindle and stuffed in there with my case and it was heavenly. It fit perfect. Great addition protection for my kindle when I am hopping about. Can't beat the price of 5 bucks (gotta it for 50% off). I kinda staked claim on the case...but mom was okay with it. She thought if she spent 300 dollars on a device it needs to be well protected...so what's five bucks in comparison? It also fit my orginial kindle case. I have to alter sleeves a little to it can hold the case in place. its just a little seam ripping,


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, thanks for sharing this, VA!

Betsy


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

do you think you could find a URL on it for target.com, I've looked and I couldn't find it, maybe there is some sort of serial number or something you could type in and find it. Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bigmat, congrats on your first post!  Welcome to Kindleboards!

Yes, I looked for this too and couldn't find it from the description!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't find it too. Its one of the holiday sets they sell for christmas and its listed as a item from the auto department according to the box. There is no auto department on the site. i can't search by serial number..,what you may want to do is call the local target and see if they have any left in store. 

Name: Gadget bag.
listed features: multiple compartments, zipper closure, padded protection.
dimensions: 9 1/2in K x 7 1/2 in H
Sticker says: Hol (assuming is means Holiday) automotive
cost: 10.00 (without 50% discount)
barcode number 80988 25007
its a target brand item. amd the only website listed is target.com. 

You could email the target asking where to find it. but I would recommend calling your local store.


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

thank you so much, I think I'll check the local targets, I have quite a few around where I live, hopefully one of them will have it


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wish I had seen this yesterday since my daughter went to Target.  Now I'll have to go myself.  Then I'll probably have to go to Michael's and Pier 1 since they are all in the same shopping center.  What a hardship.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

After a little seam ripping my orginal kindle cover fits there perfectly and securely. I had to pin the mesh back, cuz it obstructed the little plastic tab that holds the K in place. I just gathered the mesh and used to safety pins to hold it back.

Went with mom to target today. There were still a bunch left. They were in the auto department.

I've also managed to fit other things in to the gadget bag with my kindle: my USB cord, post-its, my sd card case, and a pen.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I gotta have one of those!! It will be perfect for carrying Kwinn in my purse!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

VA,
thanks for the great tip.  I stopped by a Target today and picked up a gadget bag.  Great little item for 5.00.  
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tip VA, have to go to Target!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I got one today. My husband wants it for his gps   we shall see


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

We don't have a target here...yet. One is on the way though. YAY! Finally some competition for the demon wally world.



chobitz said:


> I got one today. My husband wants it for his gps  we shall see


Was it the last one?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> We don't have a target here...yet. One is on the way though. YAY! Finally some competition for the demon wally world.
> 
> Was it the last one?


Yep it was grrrrr


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

After a couple days of use, managed to fit post-its, my sd card case, a pen, and usb cord into the case with my kindle. I think a can fit more, but I don't know what else I need in there.









I use my orginial kindle cover as a divider between the kindle and the other accessories.









After some seam ripping, I had to gather the mesh and safety pin it so the case can securely hold K in place. (I put a piece of paper behind the mesh so it'd be easier to see.)









The only time my brother can hold my K, now....is when its in this case and zipped up. lol. Its ready to travel...but I not travelling anytimes soon.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics VA, very nice bag!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I had to go to 2 stores but I found it in the clearance section of target   it was in the back left side cornor of both stores  I also found a quilted bag with s shoulder strap for 19.99 that I like for the kindle   All half off


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> We don't have a target here...yet. One is on the way though. YAY! Finally some competition for the demon wally world.


I can relate. We just got our Target last year. At last, an alternative to WalMart.

I went to Target right after reading about the gadget bag but they were already gone. Hopefully they will get more in.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got one if anybody wants it. There was one left and it was down to $2.50. Just send me a PM and you can have it.


Our Target finally opened a little less than a year ago. It's further away than Wal-Mart, but worth the extra 10 minutes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've got one if anybody wants it. There was one left and it was down to $2.50. Just send me a PM and you can have it.
> 
> Our Target finally opened a little less than a year ago. It's further away than Wal-Mart, but worth the extra 10 minutes.


already gone.....

I'm going to the other one tomorrow and will see if there are any left


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for telling us about this bag. I was able to find one today. I think I got the last one because I checked every single clearance cart twice and finally found one. I also grabbed one of those stress balls. I needed that too 

Melissa


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol! I use stress balls too. They don't cause that much bodily harm to my big bro when i chuck it at him.


----------

